# Replace Hacked Hughes HDVR2 with Philips DSR7000



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

I ordered a Philips DSR7000 from weeknees to replace my defective hacked HDVR2 (bad 2nd tuner). I keep reading that all the models are basically the same except the R10. I'm still a little confused about this. If they are all the same then why are there different versions of InstantCake for each specific model. I previously purchased InstantCake for my HDVR2. Will it work for the Philips? And to my main questions, can I take my zippered disk from my old HDVR2 and install it into the new DSR7000 and will all my hacks, shows and settings still be intact? If not what else do I need to do? Will I need to run 51killer.tcl? Thanks for the help.

Jay


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I had a HDVR2 that went south and replaced it with the DSR7000. I used the same instant cake image I used for my HDVR2 and it worked fine. It's been problem free for at least 6 months now.
I read somewhere there could be problems but it seemed to me that the chances were slim.
All I can say is that it works for me but there are other threads that talk about this if you search long enough I'm sure you'll come across some.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jayerndl said:


> I ordered a Philips DSR7000 from weeknees to replace my defective hacked HDVR2 (bad 2nd tuner). I keep reading that all the models are basically the same except the R10. I'm still a little confused about this. If they are all the same then why are there different versions of InstantCake for each specific model. I previously purchased InstantCake for my HDVR2. Will it work for the Philips? And to my main questions, can I take my zippered disk from my old HDVR2 and install it into the new DSR7000 and will all my hacks, shows and settings still be intact? If not what else do I need to do? Will I need to run 51killer.tcl? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jay


I'm not sure if you can just swap drives or not you can give it a try. But why not just get a new network adapter for the new unit and use the old one for offline storage (it doesn't even need to be active with DTV). Or if you don't want to do that you could also just transfer the shows from old to new with mfs_ftp.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> I'm not sure if you can just swap drives or not you can give it a try. But why not just get a new network adapter for the new unit and use the old one for offline storage (it doesn't even need to be active with DTV). Or if you don't want to do that you could also just transfer the shows from old to new with mfs_ftp.


I'll give it a try when my Philips unit arrives next week. Hopefully it will work OK. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

I put my old drive in the new unit, ran 51killer.tcl, and had Directv re-authorize using my old access card and everything appears to be working great.

Jay


----------

